# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  معرفی کتاب Node.js برای مبتدی ها

## uidmgh

سلام به همه؛
به جرأت باید گفت یکی از انقلابی‌ترین گام‌های رو به جلو در حوزه وب ظهور *Node.js* بوده که روز به روز بر محبوبیت این فناوری افزوده می‌شود. هدف از ترجمه کتاب *The Node Beginner Book* صرفاً تلاشی صادقانه و ناچیز برای پیشبرد دانش در حوزه وب فارسی بوده است. 
هدف کلی این آموزش آشنا کردن شما با توسعه نرم‌افزار به‌وسیله Node.js است، در طول این آموزش، مباحث موردنیاز برای درک برنامه‌نویسی پیشرفته "جاوااسکریپت" را فرا خواهید گرفت و این آموزش فراتر از مثال "Hello World" خواهد بود. 
لطفاً برای حمایت از پروژه آن را به اشتراک بگذارید!


مطالعه نسخه آنلاین و دریافت نسخه *pdf* در آدرس: http://msud.ir/nbpersian
موفق باشید :چشمک:

----------


## charcharkh

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## aqm176

بهتون تبریک میگم.
خدا حفظتون کنه.

----------

